# Okuma Komodo 364-P w/ a power handle in excellent condition



## jtj0026 (Jan 28, 2014)

Okuma Komodo 364-P w/ a power handle in excellent condition with full spool of 30 LB braided line plus 20 feet of fresh fluorocarbon top-shot. Caught a lot of big yellowtail and school tuna on both reels. Best quality you can depend on.

$160 each paypaled / shipped


----------

